# Resources > Professional Associations >  2019 AAMG Conference, request for speaker proposals

## Mark Wamaling

The 2019 Association of Academic Museums & Galleries (AAMG) Annual Conference will take place at the University of Minnesota (June 27-30, 2019). Conference proposals are now being requested on a variety of topics. Deadline for submitting proposals is December 1, 2018.

Information regarding the conference and how to send in your proposal is on their website: 
https://www.aamg-us.org/wp/2019-aamg-annual-conference-call-for-proposals/

----------

